# Mud Motor Vs. Regular outboard



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had long tails and putting a 25 on your classic will fly vs. your 6hp but will feel like the 6hp vs. a 25 outboard.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Put a gator-tail on it and go wherever you want! The only thing I would look at is motor weight.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My first response was "Absolutely do not do it", but I looked at the 25 HP Mud Buddy Mini HD Sport. It is 165# which is freaking awesome; that isn't any worse than most 4 stroke 25 HP outboards. Most 25 HP surface drives are much heavier than that. That actually will not be a bad set up. It will be faster than what you have, but slower than a 25 HP outboard. I might have to consider that in my 5 year plan.

Do not put a big longtail on a Gheenoe IMO. The longtail applies pressure at a bad angle for the narrow transom and grippy strakes of a Gheenoe. With a powerful longtail, you can flip one easily since it cannot slide sideways well. A little 9 HP longtail won't be as snakey, but it will be miserably slow.

Watch the weight of the motor for that hull. My 20 HP Go-Devil longtail weighs over 200# wet, which is too much. My boat can handle the power, but I don't like fishing from the stern of the boat due to the amount of squat. Also beware that it is very difficult to push pole when you have a longtail sticking out of the back of your boat.

Nate


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You'll have a serious control problem on a Gheenoe with a 25 hp mud motor. Those motors have a specific application and Gheenoes aren't it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> You'll have a serious control problem on a Gheenoe with a 25 hp mud motor.  Those motors have a specific application and Gheenoes aren't it.


X2


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

I appreciate the input everyone I still have some searching to do the mud buddy mini is more than likely what I am going to do, I don't like the idea of a long tail, I like the specs on the surface drive the obig problem I have with a traditional outboard is where I am going to be sight bass fishing the good end of the slew I bump the bottom of the boat in a few places, during this time of the year when sight fishing rolls back in for bass the water level will be up almost 6" which will be perfect to get past all the big bass boats to fish where they cannot, I still have a lot of research to do, but as of now I am leaning mud buddy mini motor in a 23hp, that also doesn't mean I still will not continue the hunt for a 15hp outboard for deep water fishing but right now a shallow running motor is all I would need till next summer lol


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You might also consider the Copperhead 18 HP @ 135#.  I think it might ride on that hull better and should still be faster than your 6 HP conventional outboard.  

Adjust your expectations appropriately.  For the use you describe, you should be okay, but you will not experience the full capability of a mudmotor in a Gheenoe.  If I remember correctly, long tails like soft chines and narrow transoms (~4:1 length:width) while surface drives like hard chines and wide transoms (~3:1 length:width).  All mud motors work best with no strakes so the hull can slide sideways in the mud where the prop can't slip like it does in water.  I can't say enough bad things about Gheenoes in the mud, but it doesn't sound like you use it in that manner.

Nate


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> You might also consider the Copperhead 18 HP @ 135#.  I think it might ride on that hull better and should still be faster than your 6 HP conventional outboard.
> 
> Adjust your expectations appropriately.  For the use you describe, you should be okay, but you will not experience the full capability of a mudmotor in a Gheenoe.  If I remember correctly, long tails like soft chines and narrow transoms (~4:1 length:width) while surface drives like hard chines and wide transoms (~3:1 length:width).  All mud motors work best with no strakes so the hull can slide sideways in the mud where the prop can't slip like it does in water.  I can't say enough bad things about Gheenoes in the mud, but it doesn't sound like you use it in that manner.
> 
> Nate


I haven't encountered any mud yet but this will be my first duck season in it, most shallows around here are a silty sandy style bottom, hopefully I won't run into problems


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

dude, mud motor on a gheen would be sick


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a MudBuddy 35hp sport that I have rebuilt up to about 42hp.

For a Ghennoe I think the mini would be awesome. Just do it to coin a phrase. It will run shallower than any other Ghennoe out there and sure as heck get skinny compared to any outboard. And I think a 25hp mini would push your boat plenty fast.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a misconception to think that a mud motor will run any shallower than a good tunnel or jet.  A good tunnel prop will run halfway out of the water, and a mud motor won't get any shallower.  What a mud motor does do is eliminate the cooling problem that arises from running in mud.  Since the OP isn't running in mud, there's no cooling problem to eliminate.  A nice 15hp 2-stroke outboard weighing about 80# would probably be a far better choice for a Gheenoe than a 135# (or more) mud motor. To get any shallower than the motor can go, tilt it up and get out the pole.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you muddy the water, you won't be able to see the bass. And they will probably leave the area.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Get an outboard and a push pole. Pole back to those shallow areas. This way you won't spook any Bass. I have driven those Mud Motors and how they work is the long shaft is needed to balance the motor so you can push it up and down easier. If you have a short shaft it will be harder to lift and act like a outboard IMHO


----------



## BGrice (Aug 3, 2014)

Only been in one boat with a long tail and one limitation I noticed was at idle it was too fast for some applications. To get below the minimum speed at idle the op had to let the prop ride on top of the water. Makes a heck of a racket.

It was an awesome shallow water duck setup but for fishing I would go with outboard and then pole the rest of the way. I like to get into a fishing area quietly and the mud motor was not setup to be quiet.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

All,

The main benefit in the type of use the OP describes is not the shallow running; it is the durability. If you know you are going to hit stumps and logs repeatedly, a mud motor is very nice despite its weight, greasiness and loudness.

NOE,

Be careful in sand. If you try to muscle through a sand bar, your prop will loose an inch of diameter before you can get off the throttle. I had a buddy do exactly that the first time he took his new Gatortail out. It is a good idea to carry a spare prop. You'll also still need a push pole to get yourself out of trouble and to cover the last hundred yards to the fish. 

Nate


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess I should have been more clear the mud isn't so much the worry, It is the shallow running, where I fish we have a ton of hydrofoil and about 2ft deep water that connect to a network of cold creeks I went this weekend and with a short shaft 6hp and a jack plate I pick up so much grass the water pump gets clogged and I have to stop and clean it out every 100 yards which blows I figured a shallow drive would do better I watched a buddy scouting duck holes in the same creek branch run non stop from start of hydrofoil to stop of hydrofoil, it was pretty awesome so I figured a shallow drive motor and my ability to float more shallow water I could get places nobody could


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> All,
> 
> The main benefit in the type of use the OP describes is not the shallow running; it is the durability.  If you know you are going to hit stumps and logs repeatedly, a mud motor is very nice despite its weight, greasiness and loudness.
> 
> ...


That's what I had planned on doing I usually run within a 100 yds of where I am fishing now and push pole the rest of the way in, Had just figured a shallow drive would get me in the 100 yds a little faster without having to kick the motor up and clean the water intake and prop every 100 yds thanks for the good input and the warning about the sand bar I would have never thought of that


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> dude, mud motor on a gheen would be sick


My thoughts exactly


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

http://youtu.be/2K1pHxew8SQ

this is the kind of stuff I run through fishing and hunting


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If you fish a sandy bottom a mud motor wont offer any benefits over an outboard. I'd find a 9.9 4 stroke or an old 15 yami and just bring a pushpole for that last 200ft up onto the mud flat.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> http://youtu.be/2K1pHxew8SQ
> 
> this is the kind of stuff I run through fishing and hunting



The poor grass. :'( Mud Motors are just like giant 4x4 tires. You could just pushpole / hike the last Quarter mile to your hunting spot or you could rut up the road and rip all the vegatation out to get there.

And in the worst of cases. Usually inspired by lots cheap light beer. Competitions between men over who can tear up the most grass.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Guys,

I think he has adequately justified the use of an air cooled engine versus a water cooled engine. He is not using it to to go 100 yds; that is how far he gets before his water intake clogs. I don't know about you, but that would tick me off also. Hydrilla and milfoil (I am assuming "hydrofoil" was a grammatical mistake) are not delicate plants. These are invasive species that clog waterways due to their rapid growth. Who cares if he mows them with a mud motor? If he found a way to nuke them to extinction in US waters with no negative fall out, we would cheer him on.

I concur that a Gheenoe and a mud motor are not a desirable combination. I have used a longtail on a Gheenoe and I personally hate the combination, but I also understand needing to make due with what you have. For the purposes described by NOE, a surface drive on a Gheenoe is not unreasonable.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I watched your video and I think you need to rethink what you are trying to achieve.

What you describe is achievable and although not the most desirable setup, it is achievable.

What I saw in the video, and I do not know if you know that guy or you just found it on youtube, but smashing a gheenoe into the those roots will casue you serious problems at some point and maybe even life threatening.

Gheenoes are fine boats for what they were designed for and that video is exactly what they were never intended to do. Use the boat in a gentle and safe manner and you may be fine, use it like a tin boat and you are asking for trouble.

Part of your issues stem from the motor itself. 6hp is not enough power to go through those types of weeds. I have a 25 on mine and only the thickest hydrilla slows me down.


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > http://youtu.be/2K1pHxew8SQ
> >
> > this is the kind of stuff I run through fishing and hunting
> 
> ...


Yeah because the city that maintains the lake has been spraying all summer to kill it anyhow it is a major problem that gets out of control fast


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> Guys,
> 
> I think he has adequately justified the use of an air cooled engine versus a water cooled engine.  He is not using it to to go 100 yds; that is how far he gets before his water intake clogs.  I don't know about you, but that would tick me off also.  Hydrilla and milfoil (I am assuming "hydrofoil" was a grammatical mistake) are not delicate plants.  These are invasive species that clog waterways due to their rapid growth.  Who cares if he mows them with a mud motor?  If he found a way to nuke them to extinction in US waters with no negative fall out, we would cheer him on.
> 
> ...


Thank you Nate I Believe you understand the frustration and reasoning behind me leaning to the mud motor


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> I watched your video and I think you need to rethink what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> What you describe is achievable and although not the most desirable setup, it is achievable.
> 
> ...


It is more a problem of having to clean the water pump every time I come home I had the same problem with my old tin boat with a 04 25 hp 2 stroke merc on it, it would power through the hydrilla but still would clog the water intake


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

And I did mean Hydrilla my phone went back and changed it lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> It is more a problem of having to clean the water pump every time I come home I had the same problem with my old tin boat with a 04 25 hp 2 stroke merc on it, it would power through the hydrilla but still would clog the water intake


I completely understand. 

Put the mud motor on the tinny and you have will have the ideal setup. That little gheenoe won't stand that kind of abuse for long.

I had one custom made for smashing through the crap and able to hold up to ice. I had the bottom made from thicker aluminum and the sides were thinner. It was a very good boat for many years.


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > It is more a problem of having to clean the water pump every time I come home I had the same problem with my old tin boat with a 04 25 hp 2 stroke merc on it, it would power through the hydrilla but still would clog the water intake
> 
> 
> I completely understand.
> ...


I believe you think I am going to be doing more than what I am the worse the Gheenoe will see is 3-6" of water and hyrdillia we don't have the typical mud that everybody uses a mud motor for, The closest we might get is running a creek channel and when we do that it is slow go and using a push pole but we do have 300-400 yard stretches of lilly pads over 15 ft of water and 300-400 stretches of invasive grass and hydrillia over 2ft of water so the boat will never see any mud or sand or anything like that this is all stuff (with the exception of the 2ft deep stuff) that 70k bass boats see all the time, I'm just not a 70k Bass boat kind of guy. 
As far as putting the mud motor on the tinny it is either the gheenoe or the tinny not both and I would a lot rather have the gheenoe than the tinny, for where I am the Gheenoe is the best option for me


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> this is the kind of stuff I run through fishing and hunting


I know and understand what you are saying. But when I read your quote (above) and watched the video (in the same post) I based my comments on watching the driver of that boat smash over the roots and that will cause issues with a gheenoe.

A mud motor on a gheenoe can be done, and has been done many times, but you need to understand the limitations of the craft.

If the gheenoe fits you better then get one and put whatever you want on the back but know the limits of the craft you choose - and most of all - be safe.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

get airboat


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> get airboat


Yeah, airboats don't make sense in north Alabama on lake Guntersville unless you are bowfishing, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> > get airboat
> 
> 
> Yeah, airboats don't make sense in north Alabama on lake Guntersville unless you are bowfishing, thanks for the suggestion


 mud motors on Gheenoes don't make much sense anywhere,

beef up the transom on an airboat hull that is made to hit bottom and put a mud motor on it.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/4625710543.html

transom already done

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/boa/4560079305.html


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > > get airboat
> >
> >
> > Yeah, airboats don't make sense in north Alabama on lake Guntersville unless you are bowfishing, thanks for the suggestion
> ...


Have you seen or used a mud motor on a gheenoe? Have you ever bass fished out of a airboat? alright then, the point is I don't want a damn airboat the point of the question wasn't what kind of boat should I buy or what is better than what I have for everyone else the question was has anybody put a mud motor on a Gheenoe so therefore Nate has been the only one helpful in this question, you and Ducknut have taken a simple question of if anyone has done this and turned it into A discussion Of I am an idiot for wanting to do it, Apparently I'm not the first one to do it Because I have found Dozens of pictures on the net of people who have put short shafts long tail homemade and all other kinds of mud motors on their gheenoes, So I reckon if you don't have an answer to the original Question asked I guess You can keep your 7 hr drives to buy an airboat on CL to yourself. 

I mean really How hard is it to think to yourself hell I have never had a gheenoe with a mudmotor never seen one not what I would do but hey if that's what this guy wants to do hell let him, and just keep on clicking and find something to reply on that you have a definitive answer or hell even a helpful answer, Sell what you have and buy an airboat is not something I am going to do airboats are not used where I am because it is mostly open water, and personally I don't like the idea of a car motor sitting behind my head.


Sorry for that but hell you two made your input I read it replied and it is like you two got mad because I don't want to do a 25hp outboard on my boat cause I have already done a 25hp and it is no better and I'm just not buying an airboat 

At no point will this gheenoe ever see and form of land,mud or otherwise, the worse it will ever see is invasive plants that grown in the water and clog a traditional outboard


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.

The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.

Weakest Link?


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> 
> The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> 
> Weakest Link?


Look here jackass I didn't ask what kind of boat I should buy I asked if anybody had a mud motor and how fast they ran I didn't ask for opinions of what kind of boat to buy if I had then there wouldn't have been a problem what pissed me off was your bullshit comment about mud motors on gheenoes are useless look here guy I know down in florida a airboat works but hey we have sound ordnances that prohibit us from running shit like that at no point did I ask should I sell my gheenoe and buy an airboat hell no one had said shit about an airboat until you came along.

Have you ever rode in a gheenoe with a mud motor have you ever seen a gheenoe with a mud motor? If so then give your input if not keep your damn mouth shut dude I don't want an airboat if I did I would have bought one.


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> 
> The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> 
> Weakest Link?


And on the second part of your comment dude why don't you read I have said at least twice the worse It will see it hydrillia I'm not goin to be jumpin beaver damns in I or hitting log with it or beaching it or hitting sandbars the durability of a short shaft surface drive is a plus the purpose as described earlier is purely to run shallow water with hydrilla and milfoil in it never shallower than 2ft so breaking the transom isn't a worry I baby my boats an take abnormally good care of my stuff I don't beat on it like you apparently do your stuff


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> > if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> >
> > The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> >
> ...


Fish ON!

I was riding in skiffs, mud boats and airboats around the swamps of South Louisiana before you were born. I ran the first Go Devils on jo boats around crawfish ponds when they first came out, and I think that happened before you were born too.

And I have been in Gheenoes before. Just never with one with a mud motor, because all the people I know either use airboats or heavy duty aluminum duck boats with mud motors to run over or through hydrilla that will at some point be hiding a log or stump that can knock a mud motor slap off the back of a Gheenoe.

Its a free country, and I'm sure Gheenoe would love to have the publicity of your having a mud motor on one of their boats, and then Jeff Foxworthy could add that to his list.


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > > if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> > >
> > > The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> > >
> ...



There again you have no business answering a question you know nothin about guy I don't give a shit what you do in Louisiana I am in north Alabama where there are no swamps an completely different terrain the question I posed had nothing to do with what anybody thought about me doing it, it was about how fast different hp motors would run vs an outboard if you were educated and knew how to read you would have seen that instead you injected your I know better than everyone else does on how people should use their boats I didn't ask what anybody thought about me doing it I just asked about how fast mud motors would run now, quite frankly it don't give a fuck about your opinion so go take you airboats and options to somebody who asked for your opinion cause I sure as hell didn't all I ask was how fast mud motors ran


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

As the great Nacho Libre says "take it easy "The  guys here are just looking out for your well-being. It's a discussion forum, people are going to discuss the pros and cons


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> As the great Nacho Libre says "take it easy "The  guys here are just looking out for your well-being. It's a discussion forum, people are going to discuss the pros and cons


Man problem is I could understand the pros or cons well laid out not oh your stupid go buy an airboat I mean really,
I stated earlier right wrong or different I'm putting a mud motor on he just didn't read that got me fired up, but hey it is what it is all I want to know is how fast a 15hp mud motor pushes a boat


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> > > > if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> > > >
> > > > The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> > > >
> ...



According to Go Devil their fastest boat is a 16x60 with a 35 horse.

http://www.godevil.com/GO-DEVIL_SDBoats.html

"The lack of your silence is my only residing tenant."


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > > > > if you know what you want to do, do it! Don't ask and then get pissed off because you hear options you're not prepared or willing to implement . I don't care how mad you get, you're not getting my endorsement for putting a mud motor on a Gheenoe.
> > > > >
> > > > > The fiberglass is going to crack from being overstressed when you hit stuff with that mud motor because you're not worried about breaking the motor.
> > > > >
> ...


dude really just shut up I want to know gps I have a x ft boat with x mud motor and it goes x mph what the hell do you think you have to be mr solver I no longer want your input from your dolphin skiff having self I want to hear from someone( and if you had read you would have seen) with a surface drive short shaft not a long tail mud motor


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> > As the great Nacho Libre says "take it easy "The  guys here are just looking out for your well-being. It's a discussion forum, people are going to discuss the pros and cons
> 
> 
> Man problem is I could understand the pros or cons well laid out not oh your stupid go buy an airboat I mean really,
> I stated earlier right wrong or different I'm putting a mud motor on he just didn't read that got me fired up, but hey it is what it is all I want to know is how fast a 15hp mud motor pushes a boat


23 horse gets 23, so maybe a 15 horse gets 20 mph?

Call a manufacturer that has a high probability of knowing,
http://www.godevil.com/23hp_VANGUARD_SD.html

or post your question on a more appropriate forum.
http://www.backwaterperformancesystems.com/store/

"Don't be a dick!"


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > > As the great Nacho Libre says "take it easy "The  guys here are just looking out for your well-being. It's a discussion forum, people are going to discuss the pros and cons
> >
> >
> > Man problem is I could understand the pros or cons well laid out not oh your stupid go buy an airboat I mean really,
> ...



I do not want your input guy just shut up you don't have a answer to the question don't answer I don't care what go devil says they don't run a load out Silence is all I want from you dude go find another board to harass


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> > > As the great Nacho Libre says "take it easy "The  guys here are just looking out for your well-being. It's a discussion forum, people are going to discuss the pros and cons
> >
> >
> > Man problem is I could understand the pros or cons well laid out not oh your stupid go buy an airboat I mean really,
> ...


I was unaware that a gheenoe was not a skiff why don't you go dick up an airboat forum since you are so amazed by them


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> dude really just shut up I want to know gps I have a x ft boat with x mud motor and it goes x mph what the hell do you think you have to be mr solver I no longer want your input from your dolphin skiff having self I want to hear from someone( and if you had read you would have seen) with a surface drive short shaft not a long tail mud motor


"Never miss a good chance to shutup." Will Rogers


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I was unaware that a gheenoe was not a skiff why don't you go dick up an airboat forum since you are so amazed by them


“A man only learns in two ways, one by reading, and the other by association with smarter people."


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

Anybody that owns a short shaft shallow drive mud motor feel free to tell me the size of boat and motor and the kinds of speeds you are getting with a load in the boat 

Thanks


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Anybody that owns a short shaft shallow drive mud motor feel free to tell me the size of boat and motor and the kinds of speeds you are getting with a load in the boat
> 
> Thanks


I know a guy that runs one out of the Beacon 42 ramp, and see him almost every time I go to Mosquito Lagoon. Even poled by him last week and showed him where some juvi tarpon were rolling. Really nice guy.

Out of curiosity I'll ask him about his rig next time I see him, but since I won't be an "owner" I won't waste your time telling you what he said.

"You reap what you sow."


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Anybody that owns a short shaft shallow drive mud motor feel free to tell me the size of boat and motor and the kinds of speeds you are getting with a load in the boat
> 
> Thanks


I no longer own them but I did. They were on custom aluminum boats like I stated earlier. I never gps'd them because getting the maximum speed out of them was not my concern. My concern was a good match between motor and boat to give me good overall performance.

What I will tell you is that for a gheenoe a long tail is better suited to that craft. The surface drives will put an extreme amount of torque on the transom. 

Again, I won't tell you not to do it but you should consider the long tail in a smaller motor. But also call some of the mfgr's and talk directly with them - both the motor and boat mfg's.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1258509345
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10355


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

INthaNoe, I would pose your questions on the Custom Gheenoe forum. I know there are several over there that have run Gheenoes with mud motors...mostly long tails I think. CG also makes a special LT 25 configuration for mud motors.
You might get the info you want there.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a LT Gheenoe then by all means throw a surface drive on there. Any other model would not be able to handle anything with enough hp to make it worth the while. It would still go through anything but would be slow as balls and you would quickly get tired of running 10-15 mph to your favorite spot. And yes, I have ran a 13', 15'4, Classic and a LT. The Classic is borderline capable but the other highsiders listed cannot handle anything over 80-100 lbs safely on the transom leaving you in the low hp, probably long tail range..


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I had a 15'6" Classic and put a 25 hp long tail on it for duck hunting. It was insane where I could go and how fast I could get in trouble! It was soo heavy for the boat it would dip the transom under when launching if stood in the back. Turning was a challenge so it was to slow down was the trick. Fishing sucked with the long tail! Always in my way and since it was so heavy it would decrease the draft a lot. I WOULD NOT DO THIS AGAIN ON THE CLASSIC.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn Jeff, I would never even think of putting that big of a long tail on a Classic. Bet it was pretty fun when going straight though


----------



## 86inthenoe (Jul 1, 2014)

> I had a 15'6" Classic and put a 25 hp long tail on it for duck hunting.  It was insane where I could go and how fast I could get in trouble!  It was soo heavy for the boat it would dip the transom under when launching if stood in the back.  Turning was a challenge so it was to slow down was the trick.  Fishing sucked with the long tail!  Always in my way and since it was so heavy it would decrease the draft a lot.  I WOULD NOT DO THIS AGAIN ON THE CLASSIC.


That's why I have been looking at the short shaft surface drive the mini style motors weight is a lot less than the reg mud motors, I had already talked to gheenoe and they advised against a long shaft but did say a surface drive mini on a classic would probably be ok if I only used it to cut through vegetation


----------

